
Covid-19: Straight Answers from Top Epidemiologist Who Predicted the Pandemic - collinmanderson
https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-answers-from-top-epidemiologist-who-predicted-the-pandemic/
======
redis_mlc
Dr. Michael Osterholm is 100% in agreement with what I've been saying for over
2 months, same as Dr. VDH's Youtube lectures and interviews.

You can see the google cache here:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RVFJC0...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:RVFJC0_wDVsJ:https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-
answers-from-top-epidemiologist-who-predicted-the-
pandemic/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

AMA.

~~~
redis_mlc
Dr. Victor Davis Hanson interview on corona and lack of lock-down cost-benefit
analysis (Apr. 24)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqCudv-
JQ2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqCudv-JQ2o)

He opposed the lockdown after May 1, which I agree with (we are both in
California)

~~~
cafard
I would tend to trust Victor David Hanson on plague that killed Pericles, less
so on Covid-19. His doctorate is in history, not medicine.

~~~
redis_mlc
He's studied multiple plagues, so knows what the outcomes were.

His comment about corona is that somehow society allowed medical science to be
the only voice, when there are equally important societal and economic impacts
not being considered.

(Somehow can be interpreted to mean "in an election year.")

To me, that's a more important message than what an epidemiologist says in
isolation.

I'm guessing that the result of lockdown will be that more years of life were
lost to cardio problems (no exercise) than corona itself. In developing
countries, there already is starvation.

------
collinmanderson
> The darkest days are still ahead of us

~~~
downerending
That was and is always true, since the beginning of time.

------
thoughtstheseus
I’m curious who would argue against there being a pandemic ? The prediction
seems quite obvious just based off historical periodicity of pandemics.

